# AN/PVS-2 Night vision scope



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

Well I did it, just bought a AN/PVS-2 night vision scope. I know its a 1st generation tube, its used but in working order, with mount, and AA battery adaptor. Does anybody else have one or know about these. Also just bought the mil spec manual for detail instructions. Hopefully I will mount this to my M14/A1, it looks like it comes with the mount for a M16 or AR15. These were made in the USA for the Israeli Military. It works well with additional infrared sources, and my outside cameras have a 50'+ working area LED system, so hopefully it will inhance the viewing area of the scope.
Now we will see if the coyotes still come around to bother the chickens and garden, yes the garden, they have been eating the fruit from my grapes, and apples, they break down the lower branches to get at the fruit.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

I don't have that exact one but I do have one that's similar (Aries MK-258).
They do work well and I've never had any issues.


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

Well, received the AN/PVS-2 yesterday, very good, last night was 1/2 moon and it looked like daylight.
Photo was early this morning, moon was at its highest, didn't hold very still for the shot of my neighbors house about 75 yds away.
I ended up getting two, go figure, both reconditioned units sold to the Israeli military, with the AA battery pac.
Need to figure out the range markings in the reticle, two listed 7.62 and 5.56 and a word in Israeli, I'm sure they are different bullet drop markings for each caliber.


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

Well here they are, the first is mounted on the M1A1, second has a mount for a M-16. Now I have to go sight them in at the range. 
I am impressed with the 1st gen, with full moonlight it will be like daylight shooting.:2thumb:
Hope this will work for nighttime security.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Are the coyotes that bad around your area as well? I hear them yippin' and singin' around here a fair bit as well.


----------

